# Stage 3 i686 czy x86?

## XTitan

Mam pewien problem. Oboje z kumplem mamy procesory AMD Duron 1300MHz. Przy instalacji rozpakował stage 3 i686, a ja x86 jaki był standardowo na płycie. I teraz toczy się spor który stage lepszy dla AMD Durona 1300MHz?

----------

## aqu

nie rozumiem za bardzo o co ci chodzi ? mozesz to dokladniej wyjasnic ?

a z tego co rozumiem to masz problem z wybraniem plyty dla swojej architektury. typ x86 to wszystkie z koncowka 86 (np. i386, i686)

----------

## BeteNoire

i686 jest kompatybilny tylko z tą klasą procesorów, a x86 z prockami wstecz: 586 i niżej, co znaczy, że nie włącza funkcji specyficznych tylko dla 686. Ale jak po ustawieniu swoich flag zrobisz emerge -e system && emerge -e world to na jedno Ci wyjdzie.

----------

## Xax

 *XTitan wrote:*   

> Mam pewien problem. Oboje z kumplem mamy procesory AMD Duron 1300MHz. Przy instalacji rozpakował stage 3 i686, a ja x86 jaki był standardowo na płycie. I teraz toczy się spor który stage lepszy dla AMD Durona 1300MHz?

 

Odpowiadajac na pytanie najprosciej jak mozna: i686.

----------

## qermit

Pierwszym i686  (tak pyrznajmniej mi się zdaje) jest PentiumPRO (jeszcze nie miał mmx'a).

----------

## szolek

pentium pro to był faktycznie przełom w prockach i faktycznie jest i686 ale przed nim procki już miały mmx. Ten też powinien mieć.

----------

## BeteNoire

XTitan, magiczna komenda: cat /proc/cpuinfo.

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> XTitan, magiczna komenda: cat /proc/cpuinfo.

 

a możesz podpowiedzieć, czego szukać? bo

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep 86

raczkow@pooh ~ $                           

```

nic mi nie mówi na temat wyboru odpowiedniego ?86.

----------

## BeteNoire

Chłopaki się wyżej kłocili o mmx.

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep mmx

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
```

----------

